# Disc hubs - DT Swiss 240s vs White Industries CLD



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm looking for front hubs for a build with the requirements being that they use Center Lock Disc mounts and that they are thru axle compatible. The only hubs I've found that fit this bill are the DT Swiss 240 and White Industries CLD.

DT Swiss 240 -
Pros -
- Well known hub and company
- Available for straight pull spokes
- Star ratchet upgrade available

Cons -
- 28 spoke holes only
- More expensive than WI

White Industries CLD -
Pros -
- Many drilling options available (24, 28, 32, 36 )
- Titanium freehub
- Available in many colors
- Local (to us NorCal guys)
- Cheaper than 240s ( $493 vs $609 according to WheelBuilder ), will vary depending on color

Cons -
- Up to 50g heavier than DT Swiss 240s
- Company not as well known

I was wondering if anyone had an experience with these hubs and thoughts on them. I'm not an expert on flange diameters, bracing angels, etc so if anyone had any input on that it would be greatly appreciated.

I also don't know any other options (apart from the DT 180s or 350s) so if there are other options please mention them as well!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Shimano XT, XTR. XT is well under $100.00, pretty light, but only available in 32 or 36.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> Shimano XT, XTR. XT is well under $100.00, pretty light, but only available in 32 or 36.


Shimano XT is what I use for years now and I never had a problem with it. Great hub.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I've built a LOT of wheels w/ both White and DT hubs over the last 15 yrs. I like them both, they both have many good features. I love the Ti freehub and steel axle White uses. I HATE the alloy freehub that DT and many others use. Notched splines piss me off. I'm not a huge fan of the White bearing preload adjument, but it's not a deal breaker. I love how easy it is to take a DT hub apart and service it. 

For me it would almost depend on what color I wanted. If black was ok the decision would even harder. You won't go wrong either way if you choose White Ind. or DT. I just threw Shimano out there because it is an option. So is King. And I9.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

If you are interested in road 11 speed that rules out XT/XTR.

Between the two I would go White Industries. They come out of the box ready for 11 speed. DT means getting the hub and also purchasing an 11 speed freehub body to convert. 

Even if you are talking 10 speed I would still go WI. They are in Petaluma CA by the way. Great company, their components are well made and durable. Forget about the few gras difference.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> I just threw Shimano out there because it is an option. So is King. And I9.


I looked through CK and I9's websites and they only seem to sell 6 bolt, not centerlock.



ergott said:


> If you are interested in road 11 speed that rules out XT/XTR.
> 
> Between the two I would go White Industries. They come out of the box ready for 11 speed. DT means getting the hub and also purchasing an 11 speed freehub body to convert.
> 
> Even if you are talking 10 speed I would still go WI. They are in Petaluma CA by the way. Great company, their components are well made and durable. Forget about the few gras difference.


Thanks for the info, I was unaware that XT/XTR wasn't 11 speed road compatible and that DT came with 10 speed freehubs (really?!?!). 

I'll probably end up with two wheelsets, 1 for racing and 1 for all around riding. For the second wheelset I'll probably go with DT 350s to save some $$ but that decision is a long way off.


----------



## HermesSport (Oct 3, 2014)

DT Swiss is currently phasing in 11sp freehubs out of the box, so while I believe it's now possible to get 11sp road disc hubs from them right now, there reasonably still must be a lot of 10sp product out there, so you may get stuck with it. 

The White CLD's on the other hand, while heavy, are a pretty solid, bread-and-butter quality hub, considerably easier to maintain, with quite good flange geometry as I recall. They lack the DT's ring-drive engagement system which I prefer, however the Ti freehubs do resist gouging quite well.

I think bearings and axles are the same size with both, so in terms of stiffness within the hub mechanism, you can expect similar results.


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

Why not look at the 350 version of the DT240. Same basic spec but with a slightly heavier weight (on par with the WI) and about $300 for a pair.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

woz said:


> Why not look at the 350 version of the DT240. Same basic spec but with a slightly heavier weight (on par with the WI) and about $300 for a pair.


Do you guys sell the 350s 11 speed ready or does someone have to buy the freehub separately? I just built up a set of the 350s for myself to test out. Distributors I use don't sell them 11 ready.


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

ergott said:


> Do you guys sell the 350s 11 speed ready or does someone have to buy the freehub separately? I just built up a set of the 350s for myself to test out. Distributors I use don't sell them 11 ready.


Eric, we do get 350 road disc already fit with 11 speed directly from DT. They are new sku's for 2015 and I suspect distributors will begin to offer it fairly soon. 

15mm thru axle centerlock fronts in 20/24/28 and 12x142 Centerlock rears w/11 body in 24/28/32.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

woz said:


> Eric, we do get 350 road disc already fit with 11 speed directly from DT.


That is great news.


----------

